# TENET - Ludwig Goransson (MIDI mockup)



## ashtongleckman (Sep 5, 2020)

Hey guys, I recently saw Tenet and wanted to have a go at arranging and programming Ludwig Goransson’s score. This suite features seven cues. It’s a personal dream to work for Ludwig someday, so I guess I gotta start somewhere..! Here’s the finished result


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 5, 2020)

I had just found this in my Youtube feed and posted it in the other TENET thread. Nicely done!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Sep 5, 2020)

Ashton - I imagine one day there will be somebody on this forum hoping to work for YOU. You’re a real talent! Thank you for all that you share with the community as well.


----------



## TGV (Sep 5, 2020)

Well done. I'm bound to cheap-ish headphones the coming weeks, but it sounds clear and deep. Perhaps a bit too much reverb, but the that's what I also thought about in the cinema.


----------

